# War Hardware früher besser?



## neo27484 (22. Februar 2020)

*War Hardware früher besser?*

*Dieser Beitrag soll als objektiver Diskussionsanstoß dienen. Bitte kein gehate, denunzieren, Fanboy-gehabe oder ähnliches. Der Artikel dürfte sich wahrscheinlich auch eher an die etwas ältere Generation wenden...


Seit einiger Zeit beschäftige ich mich wieder mal mit dem Thema aufrüsten und musste feststellen dass aktuelle Hardware, angefangen beim Mainboard über Prozessoren usw., (egal welche Plattform) irgendwie "spartanisch" auf mich wirkt. Ich beziehe mich damit nicht auf die bereitgestellte Leistung und setze diese auch in kein Verhältnis sondern auf die Ausstattung, Kompatibilität, den Nutzungswert, die Lebenserwartung bzw. Lebensdauer und das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.

Thema Ausstattung: Beispiel dafür sind unter anderem die aktuellen I/O Shields an oberen Mittelklasse Mainboards, die kaum mehr Anschlüsse bieten als gerade nötig. Z.B. sechs mal USB, nur einmal LAN usw.... Das habe ich anders in Erinnerung. Beispiel der Generation Sockel 775 Gigabyte GA-X38DQ6, da wurde förmlich um sich geworfen mit Anschlüssen und Features, zwei mal LAN, acht USB, PS/2 Ports, usw....**Das gleiche Spiel im inneren, acht mal SATA und IDE, zehn Phasen Spannungsversorgung mit einer echten Kühlung, vier Biosbausteine usw.... Und dann bedenke man mal was** die ersten ASUS Maximus Boards alles noch zu bieten hatten....
**
Aktuelleres Beispiel ist die Anzahl von PCIe Lanes. Ob man die nun braucht oder nicht steht außen vor, aber meine doch recht betagte 990FX Northbridge bietet 42 PCIe Lanes. Dafür muss man heutzutage sehr, sehr tief in die Tasche greifen...


Thema Kompatibilität, die einhergeht mit Nutzungswert und Lebensdauer. Es gibt solche Dinge wie "Übergangslösungen" nicht mehr. Bespiel Elitegroup K7S5A wo man SD oder DDR Ram nutzen konnte. Oder das Asrock 939 Dual SATA 2 mit AGP und PCIe, SATA, SATA2 und IDE. Und als Krönung konnte man mittels Steckkarte den CPU Sockel und den Ram upgraden von Sockel 939 auf 940 und DDR auf DDR2.

Die Boards waren damals nicht annähernd so teuer wie heute. Die 2000er Jahre waren in Preis/Leistung sehr am Kunden orientiert. Die aktuelle Hardware erinnert mich sehr stark an die 90er, wo man für Hardware viel, viel mehr investieren musste und verhältnismäßig wenig bekam.


Wie sieht die Community das? Ich bin gespannt.

*


----------



## hardwaerevreag (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: War Hardware früher besser?*

Man war früher jedenfalls definitiv näher dran an Serverhardware und nicht so abgehängt wie heute, weil sich HEDT noch etablieren musste, wo du auch weiterhin eine enorme Anschlussvielfalt vorfindest. Insgesamt aber würde ich dir nicht zustimmen, wenn ich mir anschaue, wie die Boards heute mit RGB zugeklatscht sind. Ist halt immer die Frage wofür das Geld in der Entwicklung ausgegeben wird und wer kauft.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: War Hardware früher besser?*

Ja , die Hardware ist arg zurechtgestutzt worden.
Ein A7N8x de Luxe brachte zwei Netzwerkkarten mit:

Es war Gbit-Lan, 5xPCI, SATA-RAID, 2 x IDE, 1 x Floppy und noch vieles Mehr vorhanden.
Der große Chipsatzkühlblock sorgte dafür, daß meins immer noch läuft.

Ein Canon Pixma MG 5350 hatte Chipkartenleser, 2 Papiereinzugsschächte, 5 Farben (mit Textschwarz), WLAN, PrintApp, Duplexdruck, ... .
Die Bilder waren, je nach Papier, sogar besser, als die vom Kodak-Automaten.
Und der war schon abgerüstet.
Die Berichte vom hohen Tintenverbrauch kann ich nicht mehr hören.
Wenn man natürlich zu kognitiv eingeschränkt oder faul ist, das Handbuch zu lesen, dann gibt e solche Äußerungen.

Läßt man einfach den Stecker in der Steckdose und schaltet nur über den Ein-/ Ausknopf ab, werden die Grobreinigungen minimiert und der Drucker läuft klaglos jahrelang billig mit kompatibler Tinte.

Meiner jedenfalls.

Der "Nachfolger" TS 5050 ist so klapprig gebaut, den traut man sich nicht zu transportieren.
Einmal zu stark gerückt und die Klappen fallen ab.

Epson hat noch schlimmer abgerüstet.

Mein R 285 hat noch hellrot und hellblau als Farbe.
Die Bilder sind einmalig, vor allem die Hauttöne.

Die Workforce-Teile taugen gerade noch als Bürodrucker.
Die Fotos, die ich gesehen habe, hätte ein Epson Stylus 700 besser gedruckt.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: War Hardware früher besser?*

Das Elitegroup K7S5A kam aber zu einer Zeit raus als DDR Ram neu raus kam und so hatte man die Möglichkeit eines der beiden zu nutzen. Bei mir lief dieses Board aber nicht stabil und hatte ständig Bluescreens mit meinem ersten DDR Ram was ich hatte. Habe es später dann gegen ein Epox Mainboard ausgetauscht wo nur Slots für DDR Speicher drauf waren.

Das Elitegroup K7S5A war auch sofern ich mich erinnern auch das einzige Board was für SD und DDR  Arbeitsspeicher Slots hatte.
Ich war damals mit dem Board nicht zufrieden und kaufe mir keines mehr von Elitegroup.


----------



## yingtao (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: War Hardware früher besser?*

Damals waren die Produkte aber auch nicht so fragmentiert wie heute und PCIe Lanes sind nicht gleich PCIe Lanes. Ein Mainboard was damals vielleicht 300€ gekostet hat ist aus heutiger Sicht preislich ein Mittelklasse Board, damals war das aber High-End und man müsste das dann halt mit heutigen High-End Boards für 800€ oder so vergleichen. Da findet man dann auch dual LAN mit 10Gbit+1Gbit Port, aktive Kühlung des Chipsatzes usw. Was PCIe Lanes angeht muss man auch auf die Generation achten. Damals hat man vielleicht  42 PCIe 1.0 Lanes bekommen was heutzutage 6 PCIe 4.0 Lanes sind. Auch ist der Datendurchsatz von SATA, USB und GPU gestiegen wodurch insgesamt mehr PCIe Lanes je Anschluss benötigt werden und es dadurch insgesamt weniger Anschlüsse auf dem Mainboard gab.

Hardware war früher nicht besser, aber es war einfacher einen Fortschritt zu erreichen. Es gab im Verhältnis zur verfügbaren Software massig Leistung die man verbraten konnte. Die Anforderungen im Konsumentenbereich an CPU und RAM waren so gering das es kaum eine Rolle spielte ob man jetzt SD RAM oder DDR 1 nutzt und HDDs oder DVD Laufwerke waren so langsam das es reichte die Anschlüsse mit 1-2 Lanes anzuschließen anstatt wie heutzutage mit NVMe mit 4-8 Lanes. Man muss nur mal gucken was für Leistungssprünge es damals zwischen Hardwaregenerationen gab. Da war es normal das man bei GPUs 150-200% mehr Leistung von Generation zu Generation hatte anstatt den 30-50% heutzutage und bei CPUs schaute es ähnlich aus. 100% höhere IPC und 3x so hoher Takt (z.B. von 400MHz auf 1GHz) waren normal.

Heutzutage hat die Software aufgeholt und man kann gar nicht genug Leistung haben und in der Fertigung ist man bei so kleinen Strukturen angekommen, dass Probleme auftreten von denen man damals nichts wusste


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: War Hardware früher besser?*

War Hardware früher besser?

Ganz klar nein. Es gab niemals in der Geschichte so viel Leistung und so viele Funktionen/Kompatibilität bei so wenig benötigten Nutzerkenntnissen für so wenig Geld wie heute.

Im Ernst: Heute kaufsten Board für 60€, steckst da ne APU und zwei DDR-Riegel samt M.2-SSD rein, klipst den Kühler auf die CPU und steckst zwei Netzteilkabel in dafür passende Buchsen. Anschalten, Windows drauf, fertig. Dauert weniger als eine Stunde, die Leistung reicht für 95+% aller Normalsterblichen da draußen locker aus, das Ding braucht keine 50W und hält wenn nix außergewöhnliches passiert 10 Jahre.

Wenn ich da 20 Jahre zurückdenke was das ein Moloch war was wo mit wem mit welchen Einstellungen und manuell gesuchten Treibern lief und was nicht, laut, stromfressend, nach 2 Jahren so langsam dass was neues her musste und alle 3 Tage ruft einer den Nerd der Familie an weil wieder irgendwas nicht läuft. Bin ich froh dass das vorbei ist. Man erinnert sich leider immer nur an die Guten Dinge der Vergangenheit (natürlich gabs die auch) aber das allerallermeiste ist was Hardware betrifft heute viiiiiel einfacher/schneller/besser als es jemals war.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: War Hardware früher besser?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> War Hardware früher besser?
> 
> Ganz klar nein. Es gab niemals in der Geschichte so viel Leistung und so viele Funktionen/Kompatibilität bei so wenig benötigten Nutzerkenntnissen für so wenig Geld wie heute.


Ganz klar JA.

Es geht nicht um die Leistung an sich, sondern um die Leistung für's Geld.
Und da hat man früher sehr viel mehr und langlebigere Komponenten bekommen (von den Schrott-Elkos mal abgesehen).


----------



## facehugger (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: War Hardware früher besser?*

In Sachen Graka/GPU-Power stimme ich eindeutig zu. Wenn man überlegt, was man früher nach 2-3 Jahren für 300-500€ gerade im Grafikkartenbereich bekommen hat und mit was man heute für die Kohle abgefertigt wird. Ähnlich läufts bei den CPU`s, mehr Kerne, jap. Bessere Effizienz, jap. Aber großartige Schritte in Sachen IPC, Fehlanzeige...

Warum kann ich wohl mit meinem i7-4770k noch wunderbar daddeln? Und das seit fast 7 Jahren!

Gruß


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: War Hardware früher besser?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ganz klar JA.
> Es geht nicht um die Leistung an sich, sondern um die Leistung für's Geld.



Haste denn im Jahre 2005 für 350€ einen PC zusammenbauen können, mit dem du 80% aller Spiele spielen konntest, alle Arten/Formate/Auflösungen von Videos und Musik abspielen konntest, mehr Speicher hattest (sowohl RAM als auch Festplatten) als die meisten je brauchten, alle Treiber und Einstellungen automatisch von Windows geregelt wurden, fast ausnahmslos jedes Zusatzgerät sofort funktioniert nachdem man den USB-Stecker einsteckt, alle nötigen Komponenten (Netzwerk, Sound, Grafik, SATA, Lüftersteuerungen, ...) sowieso schon onboard für lau dabei sind und man dafür nur noch zwei Kabel (ATX24 und 12V-EPS) im PC verlegen muss und das Ding nicht mal 50W für all das verlangt?

Heute ist das normal. Das hätteste vor 15 Jahren noch nichtmal fürs dreifache Geld bekommen. Da haben Leute Stundenlang vorm ALDI angestanden morgens um 5 Uhr um den supertollen neuen Volks-PC zu kaufen der 700 kostete und von all dem beschriebenen noch nicht die Hälfte konnte.


Ganz ehrlich, jeder der behauptet vor ein, zwei Jahrzehnten wäre die Hardwaresituation besser gewesen kann das nicht selbst erlebt haben oder leidet an akuter Amnesie^^


----------



## Two-Face (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: War Hardware früher besser?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, jeder der behauptet vor ein, zwei Jahrzehnten wäre die Hardwaresituation besser gewesen kann das nicht selbst erlebt haben oder leidet an akuter Amnesie^^


Sorry, aber der TE hat ganz klar recht:


Handys, mit denen man beim Telefonieren gleichzeitig den Bizeps trainieren konnte.
Röhrenmonitore, die nachweislich schneller sind, als jeder TFT.
Heutzutage haben wir, Windows 7, 8, 10, ich meine was ist denn das für ein Schrott? 
Früher gab's Windows 95, 98 und 2000 (in Worten: Zweitausend!!!!!11), das war ja mindestens um den Faktor 200 besser.
Soundkarten mit eigener Rechenleistung.
Schon die ersten Festplatten hatte mehr Umdrehungen pro Minute, als jede SSD heutzutage. 
Grafikchips, die noch seperate (!) Pixel- und Vertexpipelines hatten und nicht diese unübersichtliche Unified-Shader-Architektur von heute.
Ganz früher kamen die sogar noch komplett ohne Shader aus, ja wo gibt's denn bitte sowas?


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: War Hardware früher besser?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Haste denn im Jahre 2005 für 350€ einen PC zusammenbauen können, mit dem du 80% aller Spiele spielen konntest,


Meine Voodoo 2, als eine der besten Grafikkarten der Welt, kostete 340 DM. 
Kauf heute mal die beste Grafikkarte der Welt für einen Normal-Otto ... .

Zum Rest sagte ich bereits, daß es um Langlebigkeit und P/L-Verhältnis geht.
Aber das hast Du sicher überlesen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: War Hardware früher besser?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Meine Voodoo 2, als eine der besten Grafikkarten der Welt, kostete 340 DM.
> Kauf heute mal die beste Grafikkarte der Welt für einen Normal-Otto ...



Von der Herangehensweise her trifft das auf 99% aller produkte der Menschheit zu.
Es geht um den Nutzen von Hardware allgemein und nicht um die 0,001% der "ich kauf das teuerste/schnellste/beste"-Leute.

Und damals haste einiges an Geld für ne Grafikkarte ausgeben müssen _dass du überhaupt ein Bild hattest. _Wenn die noch 3D darstellen sollte eben mehrere Hundert Mark. An Videounterstützung war da nicht zu denken, dafür gabs extra "TV-Karten" (kennste?). All das macht heute ne integrierte Grafikeinheit mit links.

Und nein, ich habs nicht überlesen - deswegen schreibe ich ja von Hardware im Preis-leistungsbereich und nicht wie du von "beste Grafikkarte der Welt" was weiter von P/L gar nicht weg sein könnte.

Auch die "Langlebigkeit" ist heute sehr viel besser. Haste im Jahre 2000 nen flotten PC gekauft war der 2005 zu kaum mehr was zu gebrauchen. Haste 2015 nen flotten PC gekauft kannste damit heute noch so gut wie alles zocken was du willst und alles andere drumrum an Multimedia ebenfalls noch immer machen. Extrembeispiel hatten wir ja grade erst: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Core...le-fluessig-trotz-14-Jahre-alter-CPU-1343304/

Mit ner CPU aus 2010 (Core i7-Quadcore) kommste heute noch halbwegs hin. Mit ner CPU aus 2000 (Pentium 2/3-Singlecore) im Jahre 2010? Da reißte nix mehr.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: War Hardware früher besser?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und nein, ich habs nicht überlesen


 Mach weiter so.


----------



## DVdouglas (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: War Hardware früher besser?*

Ich stimme der Meinung zu, dass Hardware Krieg nicht besser ist, aber es Krieg einen neuen Fortschritt zu gehört. Es ist gab im Verhältnis zur öffentlichen Software massig Leistung die man verbraten getan. . Da Krieg normal ist, ist der Mann bei GPUs 150-200% mehr Leistung von Generation zu Generation hatte Besitz den 30-50% Eigentum und bei CPUs wird kontrolliert aus.


----------



## muadib (28. Februar 2020)

*AW: War Hardware früher besser?*

Früher war der Hardwaremarkt natürlich interessanter, da ständig neue, deutlich schnellere Hardware verfügbar war. Während von 1996 bis 2001 die Leistung eines normalen PCs ca. um den Faktor 50 gestiegen ist, hat man heutzutage, in dem gleichen Zeitraum, eher eine Steigerung um den Faktor 1,5.

Ein Mittelklasse PC, den ich mir 1996, Inflation mit eingerechnet, für 3000€ gekauft habe, war bereits nach 1-2 Jahren fast nutzlos. Ich erinnere mich noch, dass ich 1-2 Jahre nach dem Kauf eines solchen PCs bereits Spiele erwerben konnte, die sich nicht mal mehr installieren, geschweige denn spielen ließen. I/O gab es auf dem Motherboard auch so gut wie nicht. Fast alles musst man durch Erweiterungskarten nachrüsten.

Die CPU und Grafikkarte die ich jetzt habe, wurden vor ca. 8 Jahren auf den Markt gebracht und es gibt jetzt kein einziges Spiel, das darauf nicht läuft. Selbst wenn ich diese Hardware direkt beim Erscheinen neu gekauft hätte, wäre ich niemals auf eine Summe von 3000€ gekommen.


----------



## FetterKasten (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: War Hardware früher besser?*

Nein, Hardware war früher nicht besser. Die Preis-Leistung auch nicht.

Allerdings hat sich der Trend schnellere Hardware für weniger Geld zu bekommen deutlich abgeschwächt. In den letzten Jahren gab es teilweise weniger Fortschritt und große Preissteigerungen.

Aber da ist man auch irgendwie selbst schuld dran, wenn man sich ständig neue PCs kauft.
Kaum ein Mensch hat die Notwendigkeit alle paar Jahre nen Neuen zu kaufen. Die meisten hier werden es machen, weil sie einfach Bock haben sich neue Hardware zu kaufen.


----------

